

Startup Exercise: What can’t be solved with money? - rockhymas
http://blog.asmartbear.com/startup-money.html

======
inkaudio
Some good points here, but he should replace every instance of the word
marketing with advertising because that's what he is really talking about.
Back when google competited with many other search engines, the competition
thought the best way to market search engines was with ads. Google was
different, they understood the great soft engineering was and still is the
best way to market a search engine. Word of mouth happens when you understand
people will talk about your software if you give them a real good reason to
talk.

~~~
il
I guess Microsoft still doesn't know this, a big reason for Bing's growth in
market share is a $100 million ad campaign. Much of that ad spend, ironically,
is on Google.

